# Need Help! Stubborn fin rot.



## Brian031168 (Jun 15, 2007)

I have been reading far and wide, but mean while, fin rot stays put on my veil tail.

Has had 2 full rounds of furan-2, but it just looks the same, hasn't stopped or reduced at all.

I'm confused, since, some websites say a good option is to take Fishie out and dab a variety of things on his tail, and somewhere else, (though I can't find it now!)
they even suggested snipping off that sick bit with scissors! unsure12.gif

Last two days he's been tottally inactive, laying at the bottom, only coming up for air. cry.gif

Should I leave it be, or go straight with Triple Sulfa?

I have no water measurments, it's only a jar. I change water every other day and keep it spottless, any advice?


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

How big of a jar? If it's 32 ounces or smaller, you should be doing a full water change every day, if not twice a day. He won't get better if has has to sit in his own waste. Even if the water looks clean, it will still have dissolved waste products in it. With the daily/twice daily water changes (be sure the clean water is the same temp as the old water or you'll shock him), add a pinch of aquarium salt, and a drop or two of Melafix (or Bettafix, it's the same stuff). With the cleaner water, you should start seeing an improvement soon.


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

Might also be worth asking...do you have a heater? What's your temp set at?


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

If the edges of the fin where it is rotting off, it is some times advisable to trim the fins. Breeders will do this before spawning alot of times to help prevent the tearing and shreading of the fins, which gives you less surface area to have the issues of fin rot. If you do end up going that route, get a peice of styrofoam and a sharp razor blade. Clean and steralize the blade, rince, and wet the styrofoam down. Lay the betta on it, and gentally trim is how it has been explained to me. The fins usually grow back well, depending on the age of the betta.

If you really don't want to do that, or hold it of until the bitter end when there is no other option, try doing a 100% water change twice a day, each time adding in a pinch or two of non-iodized salt and some betta spa or other fishie viatamins (B12 is really helpful). The combination of the frequent water changes with the salt and the spa should help clear everything up well.

Also, do you know how old your betta is? If he is an older fish, you might find yourself running into these problems more and more because as anything gets older, the cells stop regenerating, and with bettas it makes them more prone to fin rot and the such. If he is older, you might want to always add a pinch of non-iodized or aquarium salt in with him.


----------

